# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Female Test for surgical recovery?

## Vulcan15

Hello,

I am currently on hrt and have been loving the results. My wife is 31y and has had 2 surgeries on her knee in the past 6 months. First one was not done right....There is a SIGNIFICANT amount of muscle atrophy on the leg which impacts her daily life and activities. She is currently 3 months out of the 2nd surgery and insurance kicked her out of physical therapy. I have a pretty decent garage gym with olympic weights, bands, etc so we can rehab the leg ourselves and have been working the leg 3x weekly as instructed by the PT. 

Do any of you ladies feel she could benefit from a small dose of my Test c during this recovery process? I'm thinking about things like increased energy and vigor for workouts and (hopefully) better ability to put some muscle back on the leg. She continues to have pain in the knee and the Dr. says it is due to instability from all the muscle loss. 

After reading tons of previous posts on here it seems like somewhere near 5mg a week SQ would be a reasonable starting dose. It seems like Anvar may be an alternative for her, but I already have the test c and it seems like a huge jump to go the anabolic route. Interestingly though, there are a lot of threads in the steroid forums that indicate the Anvar would have less side effects than testosterone , but I assume when they are comparing the two they are comparing a much higher dose of the testosterone. What do you guys think? 

Bottom line, I don't want to do anything to mess her up, but I also don't mind "cheating" a bit to get my workout and hiking buddy back.

----------


## Bonaparte

Anavar is your best option here. 10 mg a day will do more for her injury and be much safer than test.

----------


## Lunk1

I suggest she work at it naturally until she has 100% of her strength back. Use of AAS during the healing process could promote over use and cause further damage to ligaments and tendons as they are on the mend.

----------


## Vulcan15

Thanks for the quick replies. 

Bonaparte - I'd been doing a lot of reading and figured you would suggest Anvar vs. low dose test. Is it because it is easier to avoid the side effects with Anvar? Or are the side effects just more reversible? I guess as a newbie I struggle to understand how supplementation of one androgen is less harmful than another if using titrated dose to be equal in effect. I hope this makes sense and isn't too stupid - I've searched that question a couple of ways and apparently I'm not wording it correctly to get a good answer. 

Lunk1 - We have considered that option also. Haven't gotten enough information yet to decide - and in the meantime we are still rehabing the leg so in the long run it may not matter much if we start getting some better results. It's just insanely slow going right now. On the bright side they didn't do anything to ligaments and tendons. First guy trimmed a meniscus, extremely small tear and (we think) banged around on her femoral condyle causing a cartilage defect. The 2nd guy did a bone graft to repair that. Recent x-rays showing good bone healing so that's a plus.

----------


## Bonaparte

> Bonaparte - I'd been doing a lot of reading and figured you would suggest Anvar vs. low dose test. Is it because it is easier to avoid the side effects with Anvar? Or are the side effects just more reversible? I guess as a newbie I struggle to understand how supplementation of one androgen is less harmful than another if using titrated dose to be equal in effect. I hope this makes sense and isn't too stupid - I've searched that question a couple of ways and apparently I'm not wording it correctly to get a good answer.


What you're overlooking is that they are not equal in their anabolic :androgenic ratios and each have their own set of properties and side effects. Anavar is more anabolic (on paper) and far less androgenic than test, so you can build/rehab tissue effectively with it, without the androgenic sides you'd get from test. Var also has a dramatic effect on healing many collagen-rich tissues (road rash heals twice as fast on it).
If Anavar and test had the same attributes and effects--apart from potency--then you'd be correct.

----------


## Vulcan15

Thank you for such a clear answer. It makes good sense. I am pretty interested to do some more research on healing collagen rich tissue, especially for the surgical rehab. I would guess that something like Anavar could be how professional athletes can have surgery and be back playing within a few weeks. 

Have you had a bit of road rash while on Anavar or is that pretty common knowledge also?

----------


## Bonaparte

> Thank you for such a clear answer. It makes good sense. I am pretty interested to do some more research on healing collagen rich tissue, especially for the surgical rehab. I would guess that something like Anavar could be how professional athletes can have surgery and be back playing within a few weeks. 
> 
> Have you had a bit of road rash while on Anavar or is that pretty common knowledge also?


GH helps with most injuries as well.
And yeah, the road rash was personal experience from riding motorcycles and scooters.
It has also been tested extensively in burn victims.

----------


## Anonona

> Anavar is your best option here. 10 mg a day will do more for her injury and be much safer than test.


How disruptive would this be to a male (or female) HTPA?

----------


## Bonaparte

> How disruptive would this be to a male (or female) HTPA?


Women don't have an HPTA. since they don't have testicles (the "T" in "HPTA). They don't require PCT either.
It wouldn't do much harm to a male's test production, but it wouldn't help either (since that's an anabolic /androgenic drop in the bucket).

----------


## Anonona

> Women don't have an HPTA. since they don't have testicles (the "T" in "HPTA). They don't require PCT either.
> It wouldn't do much harm to a male's test production, but it wouldn't help either (since that's an anabolic/androgenic drop in the bucket).


I realised that the next morning. I had started to type endocrine blah and that came out... oops.

Thanks- contemplating a minimal dose if non disruptive to assist a TB4 run.

----------


## qkcam

5mg a week of test is unlikely to have androgeneffects she would need to worry about. That is a very low dose. 




> I realised that the next morning. I had started to type endocrine blah and that came out... oops.
> 
> Thanks- contemplating a minimal dose if non disruptive to assist a TB4 run.

----------


## jwws9999

> 5mg a week of test is unlikely to have androgeneffects she would need to worry about. That is a very low dose.


hopefully some women with actual experience of using test and anavar will chime in rather than a bunch of guys who know nothing and spout of opinions that are not based on facts. it's amazing how many guys that use steroids use such a double standard when it comes to women using steroids . my girlfriend uses 10 mg of test c a week sub q and has had no virilization and it has helped her workouts and recovery tremendously.



























































63

----------


## qkcam

i was using 20mg a week and had no problem with virilization it helped me alot for energy well being and immunity.. it did cause my rbc to go up quite a bit and my HDL to plumment down to 28 however which isn't typical even for females on such a low dose. i am trying axiron but it doesnt seem to do much of anything- i miss my injects-- yes it would be great to hear from more women on this.. i know there are women that must use it.


> hopefully some women with actual experience of using test and anavar will chime in rather than a bunch of guys who know nothing and spout of opinions that are not based on facts. it's amazing how many guys that use steroids use such a double standard when it comes to women using steroids . my girlfriend uses 10 mg of test c a week sub q and has had no virilization and it has helped her workouts and recovery tremendously.
> 
> i was using 20mg a week and had no problem with virilization it helped me alot for energy well being and immunity.. it did cause my rbc to go up quite a bit and my HDL to plumment down to 28 however which isn't typical even for females on such a low dose. i am trying axiron but it doesnt seem to do much of anything- i miss my injects-- yes it would be great to hear from more women on this.. i know there are women that must use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Bonaparte

> hopefully some women with actual experience of using test and anavar will chime in rather than *a bunch of guys who know nothing and spout of opinions that are not based on facts*. it's amazing how many guys that use steroids use such a double standard when it comes to women using steroids . my girlfriend uses 10 mg of test c a week sub q and has had no virilization and it has helped her workouts and recovery tremendously.


Really? And I'm talking out of my ass?

----------


## qkcam

Bonaparte i read earlier in the thread anavar at 10mg a day would be a better option than test.. will it help with sex drive? and how does one obtain anavar? would it have less side effects than the test such as not increasing RBC and decreasing HDL? thanks




> Really? And I'm talking out of my ass?

----------


## Bonaparte

> Bonaparte i read earlier in the thread anavar at 10mg a day would be a better option than test.. will it help with sex drive? and how does one obtain anavar? would it have less side effects than the test such as not increasing RBC and decreasing HDL? thanks


Yes, it tends to boost libido. 
Can't tell you how to obtain it.
It will have less effect on hematocrit, but likely more effect on lipids.

----------


## qkcam

thanks! i tend to have strange reactions to hormones.. a low dose test inject decreases my HDL down to 28 while a test gel (axiron ) at 30mg a day doesn't. but the gel also doesn't do anything for sex drive.. not sure why. anavar might be the way to go.. i guess i have to find a pharamcy that sells it or can make it then ask about their dr's. i dont think my endo knows much about it. thanks




> Yes, it tends to boost libido. 
> Can't tell you how to obtain it.
> It will have less effect on hematocrit, but likely more effect on lipids.

----------


## Bonaparte

> thanks! i tend to have strange reactions to hormones.. a low dose test inject decreases my HDL down to 28 while a test gel (axiron ) at 30mg a day doesn't. but the gel also doesn't do anything for sex drive.. not sure why. anavar might be the way to go.. i guess i have to find a pharamcy that sells it or can make it then ask about their dr's. i dont think my endo knows much about it. thanks


Var is great for performance enhancement and injury recovery, but no doctor is going to prescribe it to your for general HRT purposes.

----------

